# Roadbike in a Vauxhall Corsa?



## Banjo (9 Jul 2011)

Anyone carry their roadbike in the back of a corsa?

Dont mind taking front wheel off but would rather keep back wheel on if possible.Loads of space in our old Astra but not sure if a Corsa would be big enough.


----------



## gb155 (9 Jul 2011)

Banjo said:


> Anyone carry their roadbike in the back of a corsa?
> 
> Dont mind taking front wheel off but would rather keep back wheel on if possible.Loads of space in our old Astra but not sure if a Corsa would be big enough.



I have put mine in a 308 & Honda Jazz, had to take the front wheel off and lower the seat (but then im a little tall) and it was fine


----------



## chillyuk (9 Jul 2011)

I used to carry mine in my daughter's Corsa. Drop the backs of the rear seat down, remove the front wheel and put in front of bike forward, there is plenty of room. Remember to put the bike in with the chain and gears uppermost, saves grease on the carpet!


----------



## Becs (9 Jul 2011)

chillyuk said:


> I used to carry mine in my daughter's Corsa. Drop the backs of the rear seat down, remove the front wheel and put in front of bike forward, there is plenty of room. Remember to put the bike in with the chain and gears uppermost, saves grease on the carpet!



Just what I used to do, you should be fine


----------



## Banjo (9 Jul 2011)

OK great . I know someone who travels to West Wales frequently and was thinking of asking him for a lift down to ride back.


----------



## al-fresco (9 Jul 2011)

I put a roof rack on my Corsa and attached a Thule Prorider 591. (Shopped around for the best deal - big variations in price.) Once fitted it works like a dream and makes life so much easier. Bike is on and off in seconds and my car is a whole lot easier to find in a car park!


----------



## sabian92 (9 Jul 2011)

I can barely fit mine in a Picasso but then I don't take off the front wheel and I'm pretty awful at tetris...

As long as you take care, you can get it in. Taking off the front wheel takes off like 8 or 9 inches of length so you should be fine. Saying that, having learnt to drive in a Corsa, they are pretty cramped so I don't envy you two with a bike in the back!


----------



## gaz (9 Jul 2011)

You might need to take the rear wheel out as well.
I have to put the front seat as far forward as possible and remove the front wheel to get any of my bikes into the my mini and previously ka. Both of which are similar size.


----------



## cyberknight (9 Jul 2011)

My bike goes in the back of a scenic with the seats down .


----------



## Angelfishsolo (9 Jul 2011)

gaz said:


> You might need to take the rear wheel out as well.
> I have to put the front seat as far forward as possible and remove the front wheel to get any of my bikes into the my mini and previously ka. Both of which are similar size.



I take it that's a new mini?


----------



## lulubel (9 Jul 2011)

We got one in a Ford Ka once with the front wheel off.


----------



## monnet (9 Jul 2011)

chillyuk said:


> I used to carry mine in my daughter's Corsa. Drop the backs of the rear seat down, remove the front wheel and put in front of bike forward, there is plenty of room. Remember to put the bike in with the chain and gears uppermost, saves grease on the carpet!



I've got a Corsa and this is exactly what I do too. Works fine for getting to and from races - there's also room for a full kit bag, track pump, small tool box and spare set of wheels. If I need a bit more space for luggage I'll drop both wheels out. I've also managed to get two bikes in pretty easily when lift sharing with club mates.


----------



## PaulSecteur (9 Jul 2011)

I get my Secteur in a fiesta. I take both wheels of to save "shoe-horming" it in, with a layer of cardboard benath it and one above, to stop the wheels making it.
With a bit of practice getting the rear wheel in and out is a 30 second job. I shift mine into the smallest rear cog to give more chain slack and I will know where to line the chain up when re-fitting.


----------



## pepecat (9 Jul 2011)

Yes.

My bike fits in our Corsa with the front wheel off. Tis only a 50cm frame, but it fits fine!


----------



## HLaB (9 Jul 2011)

My 55cm frames fit in the back of my Starlet (I think its about the same size as a corsa), front wheel off and seats folded.


----------



## billy1561 (9 Jul 2011)

I can fit my Synapse in our Corsa with the front wheel off and the passenger seat pushed slightly more forward. Put it in rear wheel first with the cogs facing up.


----------



## herriotfan (9 Jul 2011)

My daughter used to ferry her bike backwards and forwards from uni in her old fiat punto, so I wouldn't imagine it to be a problem with a corsa.


----------



## BrumJim (13 Jul 2011)

Regularly do this. Bit of a squeeze, but OK as long as the front seat passenger doesn't want too much leg room.


----------



## tyred (13 Jul 2011)

Mine fits in a Peugeot 205.


----------



## Stu669 (14 Jul 2011)

I have managed 2 MTBs in the back of an aygo takes a little bit of time and care tho all wheels off and wrap the deralieurs up or problems will arise ie having to buy a whole new gearset hahaha


----------



## Cyclist33 (14 Jul 2011)

Banjo said:


> Anyone carry their roadbike in the back of a corsa?
> 
> Dont mind taking front wheel off but would rather keep back wheel on if possible.Loads of space in our old Astra but not sure if a Corsa would be big enough.



I have put my 19" mtb hardtail in the back of a Corsa a couple of times no sweat, obviously the front wheel had to come off and rotating the handlebar 90 degrees is a five second job.

Cheers

Stu


----------



## TheDoctor (14 Jul 2011)

*keeps quiet about 4 Brommies in the boot*

Definitely easiest with both wheels off...


----------



## roadgal (16 Jul 2011)

A corsa should be fine - my slk takes my road bike.... if I take both wheels off and put them in the boot


----------

